# Honest Kitchen



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

In the 80's I fed my dog & cat raw. As the years went on I switched to good quality dry foods.
I have wanted to switch back to raw, but am concerned about the time commitment for one. And secondly, I've been a vegetarian for 35 yrs, and quite frankly, the idea of handling raw organs and stuff grosses me out now. 

I just picked up the honest kitchen yesterday. It seems a good product for someone like me. I used it lastnight combined with the dry food. The dogs acted like I was giving them raw steak! They were very excited about their dinner. I have never seen them enjoy their food this much.

Anyone here use this dehydrated feed? What is your experience with it? Anything I should watch for or expect as I make the switch? Does it need to be supplimented with add ins, or is it complete as it is?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I have used the product before an most of the Honest Kitchen is complete and I believe one of them is designed so you can add raw burger, chicken, etc.. to it. Make sure to let it hydrate properly for up to 10 minutes.

The only problem I see with any pre-made RAW is this....teeth cleaning. So even though I use some pre-made I bring in the Raw Meaty Bones and am doing that more so than pre-made now.

RAW bones are needed to clean the teeth and keep a clean mouth. Clean teeth and gums means no "rotten" mouth and slowly progressing disease. I'm so glad I switched. My mind has been open!

I do understand your not wanting to touch the raw meats as a vegetarian. But look at it this way - you wouldn't want someone to feed you meat for your convictions, choice or beliefs, right? But what about your carnivore family members? They eat meat and raw bones and shouldn't they get the best possible benefit for how they are designed and not by choice? Only a thought and not meant to be judgmental in any way.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

thanks. 
I do understand they need meat. It's just that it grosses me out to handle it since I haven't touched the stuff for 25 years. 

That's a good idea to add raw bones. I am concerned about Jiva, who has the most sensitive digestive track in the world. I have so far only been able to feed her BG salmon. Anything different and it's liquid poo for days. No treats, no bones, I can't even use the same brand but different flavor. So I'm very concerned right now about how she's doing with the H.K. Adding bones to her diet would be a pretty terrible idea. And I hate to give them to Coco and not Jiva, it wouldn't be fair. Maybe for the sake of teeth health, I should continue to feed a mix of dry kibble with the H.K. 
They sure liked it though. I'm crossing fingers that Jiva can handle it. She's nearly a year old, so maybe she's matured.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

doggydog-I also have a very sensitive dog and worried myself sick about him because he always had runny/soft stolls. I do not know much about honest kitchen, other than Perfect Form helps. I eventually gave that up, and while it grossed me out at first (which has to be worse for you as a vegetarian) I was advised to partially thaw the raw food for cuttung it up first. Now I package partially frozen portions for each dog and also feed partially frozen because it makes them eat slower. It was only a few weeks to a month ago I was grossed out about it. Also, I was super worried that feeding chicken would be a bad move for my sensitive guy, but his stools have been 100% perfect by starting with chicken quarters. That might be a way for you to start







I promise it gets better/easier from that point on


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Anytime changes occur in feeding then the system may react to it. Some worse than others and yours is one of them it sounds like. I've been reading Raw Meaty Bones from Tom Linsdale and from what I understand, by feeding RAW you are switching the system to start using the digestive enzymes in the stomach which takes care of the pancreas having to over work. And the food digests much quicker. By starting RAW the dogs may get a cleaning out and that is good. And normally should subside over a few days at the most. It may also take a day of fasting to let the digestive system settle. Make sure they have water all day - some even suggest some very low sodium chicken broth mixed with water...very bland but nothing to really digest.

RAW Meaty Bones should help reduce liquid poop over time. The more muscle meats (with out the bones) can make things more liquid. Finding the right balance is different with any dog.

Honest Kitchen is a good option. Once they get used to it, you might want to try at a later time a chicken quarter (I am getting them cut in half through the bone and meat from Wal-Mart) once a week to at least help some with the gums and teeth.

Honest Kitchen has Perfect Form - helps with the liquid poops or you can get Pumpkin in a can (not pie mix) and give a little to your dog - I have given UP to 1/4 cup to start with Angeles and then went up if he needed more. You may want to start with just a spoonful when that happens.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi has a very sensitive stomach. He can't eat ANY kibble. Some of his diet consists of HK (grain free only) and he also gets Bravo chubs and pieces of turkey neck for his teeth. Kibble does nothing to help their teeth, btw. I do also give the Perfect Form supplement.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

What is perfect form? Is it enzyme?
Pumpkin is a great idea. I have some in the pantry. So far, I don't think she's having a bad reaction. Miracles. First H.K. meal was lastnight mixed with her regular feed, this a.m. was regular feed only. Tonight I feed just like lastnight. She didn't poo at all this a.m., which is weird. This afternoon & tonight my daughter put the dogs in the backyard so I don't know what condition she's in. Tomorrow a.m. I'll know if the pumpkin is necessary. 
I'll try bones next week if the food change is going ok. 
I'm hopeful that she's outgrown her digestive troubles. The dogs are both VERY enthusiastic about the H.K.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

regarding the her not using the potty in the morning... Dog fed raw don't poop as often and usually much smaller. more is used up by the body. I feed a homemade raw diet and my guy only does his business once in the morning. occasionally we might get two in one day, but its rare. Just one more benefit of feeding raw!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Ruth, I was interested in the grain free H.K. But seriously, $80 a box! I can't. Is that what you're paying? Good for you if you are, but that's too steep for me. If Jiva's problem is with grains tho, this turkey oats won't work. 
Your suggestions are good re. the frozen meat. I'll see how this goes and perhaps step in deeper at some point. 
And what is bravo chubs?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggydogRuth, I was interested in the grain free H.K. But seriously, $80 a box! I can't. Is that what you're paying? Good for you if you are, but that's too steep for me. If Jiva's problem is with grains tho, this turkey oats won't work.
> Your suggestions are good re. the frozen meat. I'll see how this goes and perhaps step in deeper at some point.
> And what is bravo chubs?


This is Perfect Form: http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/perfect-form/

One box of Embark lasts Rafi about 10 weeks or so. There is always a $5 coupon available on the HK website (right now there's a 10% off coupon on the front page of their website) and they often send bigger coupons in email. I also feed raw eggs, chicken and turkey necks and this stuff: http://www.bravorawdiet.com/originalformula.html



I can get it locally and the chicken and turkey both run under $20 for 10 pounds.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

My dogs also poop less on the RAW and w/in a day at the most it is turning to dust.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Poop update:
Solid! Yipeeeee! They're softer than usual, but not runny. Success. I'm very very happy about that. And they are smaller. :-D


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

good news!


----------

